# Reprobates at the Lord's Supper



## Reformingstudent (Apr 21, 2007)

What happens when someone who makes a profession of faith in Christ but has never truly been born again by the Holy Spirit partakes of Christ's body and blood at the Lord's table?
Are they unknowingly bringing judgment upon themselves or is it possible for them to still be saved?


----------



## turmeric (Apr 21, 2007)

I did it for many a year, I'm ashamed to say.


----------



## bookslover (Apr 21, 2007)

Reformingstudent said:


> What happens when someone who makes a profession of faith in Christ but has never truly been born again by the Holy Spirit partakes of Christ's body and blood at the Lord's table?
> Are they unknowingly bringing judgment upon themselves or is it possible for them to still be saved?



I would say that, since the unpardonable sin is the only sin which can block salvation, that, yes, they can still be saved.

I think the person would have to be questioned closely about salvation matters. It's possible that he genuinely thought he was saved when he made his profession of faith, and subsequent events have thrown doubt upon that profession. Or, it could be the case (rare, I suppose) that a rank unbeliever (and knowing so) pretended to be a Christian in order to be admitted to communion - though that seems far-fetched, to me.

A lot depends, I would think, on the answers you get to the questions you ask.

Don't know if this helps, but...


----------



## Barnpreacher (Apr 21, 2007)

turmeric said:


> I did it for many a year, I'm ashamed to say.



Meg,

Did you truly know you weren't born again at the time or where you just blinded to what true conversion was? You don't have to answer that if you don't want.


----------



## turmeric (Apr 21, 2007)

I wasn't sure - but I didn't really believe. I did it because I was with my friends at either liberal Catholic or liberal Protestant services at the camput ministry, and we all partook. It was a social thing. I didn't believe what I'd been taught about it as a child by then. Once I stopped going to church the unworthy partaking naturally ceased.


----------



## bookslover (Apr 21, 2007)

turmeric said:


> I wasn't sure - but I didn't really believe. I did it because I was with my friends at either liberal Catholic or liberal Protestant services at the camput ministry, and we all partook. It was a social thing. I didn't believe what I'd been taught about it as a child by then. Once I stopped going to church the unworthy partaking naturally ceased.



And, of course, as you know, the Lord has graciously forgiven you.


----------



## Barnpreacher (Apr 21, 2007)

And so I think our sister's testimony answers the original question by saying in fact it is possible to be born again even when one has taken the Lord's Supper unworthily.

Praise God for his grace to all of us!!


----------



## turmeric (Apr 21, 2007)

Amen!


----------

